# Tortoise Library MOVED



## Madkins007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whew. It took a lot longer than I would have guessed, but the new domain registration through Yahoo is in place for 3 years now, and the new host at Google Sites is working great (if I could only figure out how to caption photos), and the domain name redirect is finally working.

Not sure why a debit transaction across country hits my account in minutes, but a domain name redirect took a few weeks... probably some variation of Murphy's Law.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like quite a snafu, but glad to hear you've made the move. Congrats! The Tortoise Library is a great resource.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 11, 2011)

I just visited earlier this morning and it looks good.


----------

